# New overnights in north wales



## Vampers (Jul 27, 2017)

Hi all, due to councils putting restrictions on so many of the coastal parking areas we are struggling to find any decent locations in and around north wales.
Any suggestions would be good, thanks


----------



## jeffmossy (Jul 27, 2017)

Vampers said:


> Hi all, due to councils putting restrictions on so many of the coastal parking areas we are struggling to find any decent locations in and around north wales.
> Any suggestions would be good, thanks



There is a campsite for us on Anglesey well recommended . Trawan House Camping Park, Anglesey north Wales  ** WC DISCOUNT CODE **


----------



## mistericeman (Jul 27, 2017)

Cwmyran at the back of RAF Valley on Anglesey ....

No flying while we were there and space to relax ....tide covers lowest points of car park at highest tides (but not deep and plenty of spaces above the tide mark) 

Fab access to a great beach above Rhosneigr


----------



## Deleted member 58330 (Jul 27, 2017)

mistericeman said:


> Cwmyran at the back of RAF Valley on Anglesey ....
> 
> No flying while we were there and space to relax ....tide covers lowest points of car park at highest tides (but not deep and plenty of spaces above the tide mark)
> 
> Fab access to a great beach above Rhosneigr


lol, that is soft sand there, and the tide comes in on it.


----------



## Deleted member 919 (Jul 27, 2017)

Just had a message from Darren Cooper the new owner of Motorhome Hire Company in Conwy | North Wales | Cheshire | Anglesey that the motorhome stopover which closed last year is again open , a great stop if in the north wales area very close to Conwy and LLandudno, £10 per night inc electric is the expected rate .


----------



## mistericeman (Jul 27, 2017)

MidAgeTraveller said:


> lol, that is soft sand there, and the tide comes in on it.



"tide covers lowest points of car park at highest tides (but not deep and plenty of spaces above the tide mark)" 

think I covered that bit....


----------



## mistericeman (Oct 1, 2021)

Now no longer available.... 

Unenforceable signs and a newish galvanised gate.... 

Shame... 
Was a fab spot


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Oct 2, 2021)

jeffmossy said:


> There is a campsite for us on Anglesey well recommended . Trawan House Camping Park, Anglesey north Wales  ** WC DISCOUNT CODE **


Discount code? 
Link wouldn't work, page not found.


----------



## saxonborg (Oct 2, 2021)

Sharon the Cat said:


> Discount code?
> Link wouldn't work, page not found.


When I checked last year they don’t do discount for normal stays, we only get a reduced rate when we stay as a group.


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Oct 2, 2021)

saxonborg said:


> When I checked last year they don’t do discount for normal stays, we only get a reduced rate when we stay as a group.


I wondered as we were there 2 weeks ago. Fabulous spot if you like jets. Nice clean campsite. One of the only 2 we've ever stayed on.


----------



## jeffmossy (Oct 2, 2021)

The discount code is no longer in use


----------



## davep10000 (Oct 2, 2021)

mistericeman said:


> Now no longer available....
> 
> Unenforceable signs and a newish galvanised gate....
> 
> ...


I liked that little spot as well ... last time I was there a couple of years ago was in my series 1 landrover - I obviously didnt overnight in it !


----------



## mistericeman (Oct 2, 2021)

davep10000 said:


> I liked that little spot as well ... last time I was there a couple of years ago was in my series 1 landrover - I obviously didnt overnight in it !


Yup Cwmyran was a lovely spot.... 

According to a friend of mine that lives local there were a bunch of motorhomes parked across the emergency access to the back of the airfield that refused to move when asked to by the security from RAF Valley... 
And that's what provoked the gating of the lane leading to the spot.


----------

